# New to Gulf Breeze! Need Advice!



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Me and my girlfriend have just moved to Gulf Breeze from Atlanta this weekend and i am wondering where the good fishing spots are? I was born and lived in Fort Meyers for 20 years and am an avid fisherman. Fishing is a bit different up here though (more seasonal)! We are so happy to be living in Gulf Breeze and love everything about it! I am wondering where are the little fishing spots i can go for a few hours before dark that i can catch reds,trout,pomps? I know alot of people are talking about Sikes bridge for bulls but where at and what techniques and bait? carolina with menhaden? I live on Redfish Point Rd and it looks like i could fish at the end of the rd by the Garcon Bridge but idk... Also what are some good techniques for surf fishing on the beach right now? Spanish still running? any good places to fish on south side of Garcon Bridge? Thanks for all your help and look forward to maybe meeting some of yall sometime!:thumbup:


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Welcome to the area*

I live up in a canal community not far from you (Polynesian Isles). Best thing to do is look at Google satellite maps and zoom down for grass beds and structure. 

The bridge will hold some reds out at the pilings and in the ditch that was dug for the barge on the East side of the bridge. I hear of more reds being taken at the 3 mile bridge than Garcon though. Better fishing at the channel with all that structure. It is kind of hit and miss for me. Loaded up a cooler today with mullet as they are starting to run into the canals and near the bridge pilings. 

Our mouth of the canal system has a variety of fish running in and out of the canal system. You can come down 98 to College Parkway, go through the 4 way stop and take the next right, then next left onto Stanford. Go to the end and you will go into an area that's development fell through. You can park at the end of the cul de sac and walk out to the mouth of the canal and try your luck there. 

I believe there is better fishing on the intercoatal side (south side of 98). There is a public launch on that side nearby. Grass beds and docks to fish abound. Pretty decent. More likely this time of year from what I have read are a few spec's, sheepies making it into area of the bay, white trout, and red fish. Grab a kayak and have some fun! Pompano are usually caught at the beach. 

Now take my advice with caution as I am no superior fisherman, but I try to catch a few now and then 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Any free time this week? I live right across 98 from you and would be glad to hit some spots up via kayak if you'd like and go over the area basics. 

Give me a shout. 
-Taylor
850-207-5234


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to paradise, and to the forum Flatsboy. I'll be happy to share any knowledge I have on local surf fishing. Call me anytime @ 516-2409.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Bob for the info... I'm gonna have to.ride around and hit a few of these spots whenever I get some free time... sounds like you know the area well!

I got your number and will text you in a little while... that would be.awesome to learn some info on areas! I don't know if I will have much free time in the next week or so but I got.your number saved and.will definitely be in touch! Thanks so much man!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on welcome [back] to FL and the Panhandle; different change of pace compared to HotLanta 

catch 'em up.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks dawgonit! Yah definitely different pace but we love it! Hope everyone had an awesome new years!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I have made some really good friends off this website and am always looking for more fishing buddies. I just bought a 21' Auquasport and going to do some serious fishing now. I have a group here I fish with and do everything from inshore, surf, offshore and everything in between. Feel free to call or text and we would be happy to get some fishes! 
Gary 850-619-3203


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks man I really appreciate it! I put your number in my phone... I might head out to the beach tomorrow and see what I can stir up... are the sand fleas good on Pensacola beach? What tactic would you.use on the beach? Carolina with live shrimp?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

When are you heading out?


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think if I go prob around 8am or later in afternoon...looks like its gonna rain pretty steady tomorrow and wind is going to be kicking...if u want we can try to do some fishin tomorrow if your.free?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, shoot me a text whenever. If there's a weather window, I'll be game for trying something.


----------



## ride135 (Dec 30, 2012)

Joe
Coming down for the month of Feb to Cape San Blas, wondering if you know anything about the area and where to fish out of my kayak? Have locator with GPS if you have any hot spots you would share! Thanks in advance and if don't know, can you steer me in the right direction for some help?
Dave


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ride135.... I don't know much about the area but I know if u go to the end of the cape and take a right into little parking area right before national park u can go and fish flats for reds and trout...plenty of bait back there to


----------

